# Hapkido schools north of Boston?



## jt5445 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm looking to train in Hapkido and unfortunately I have not been able to find any schools that are close by. Of the schools I've found most are in western mass, south shore and New Hampshire. Anyone know of any Hapkido schools north of Boston? Thanks for any information you can provide.


----------



## t01880 (Sep 4, 2010)

jt5445 said:


> I'm looking to train in Hapkido and unfortunately I have not been able to find any schools that are close by. Of the schools I've found most are in western mass, south shore and New Hampshire. Anyone know of any Hapkido schools north of Boston? Thanks for any information you can provide.


 
I think there are schools in Weymouth and Quincy....I know that's not north of Boston.  Also in Marlborough and in the Lexington area.


----------



## jt5445 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. You mentioned the Lexington area. Do you know of anything specific in the Lexington area? I did a google search and could not locate anything in that area. Thanks again for the help.


----------

